# هام لاصحاب الخبرة في المعادن



## brouthen7 (25 يوليو 2011)

مرحبا باقوى منتدى للمهندسين العرب.............عندي سؤال ارجو منكم التفضل بالاجابة عليوهو اني استفسر عن اقوى حمض يذيب المعادن..قالو لي حمض 40 ولكن اريد التاكد.....وكدلك اريد الاستفسار عن المادة التي تفصل الذهب عن باقي المواد في المسحوق.....:28:


----------

